# Boxer with Food Allergies?? Science Diet food trial



## gtsmom (Jan 3, 2009)

We took our 2 y/o boxer to vet yesterday for ear infection. He said it looks she has food allergies b/c of the way her ears and feet look. She chews her feet a lot. She is on antibiotics and steroids now She has been eating Purina one Lamb and rice for a long time. After she came off puppy food when she turned a year is when she started having problems.

The vet told us to do food trial with science diet zd $58. for 18 lbs that will last not even 2 weeks. After reading on this web site I am clueless what dog food is good. He said after 8 weeks of food trial. We would put her back on old food to see if she does it again. THen hopefully she would be able to eat the Science Diet salmon and potato. 

Any suggestions??


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm fairly new at this - I'm sure one of the more experienced members will input. I highly recommend not feeding Science Diet or Purina (in any form). 

I feed Blue Buffalo and my dogs have stopped itching / scratching /chewing on themselves. I switched from Nutro to Castor & Pollux (which has been bought out), then from C&P to Blue Buffalo. They are doing well on it.

No one food is good for all dogs, in my opinion.

There is another thread here that lists the best brands of kibble, and yet another that talks about raw feeding. 

Good luck to you and your dogs.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I have 2 Boxers, one with severe food allergies (not only does he get a rash...he's a white Boxer...but he gets blisters, an ear rash, RED feet with blisters between his toes, so yeah he has pretty serious reactions when he eats something that he's allergic to so we have to be very careful, plus he's allergic to MULTIPLE foods), the other with extremely minor (corn and wheat) ones and they just make her chew her food, nothing too terribly serious. Stay far far away from Science Diet and other than an allergy test stay far far away from your vet's food advice in general unless they are also a licensed canine nutritionist (most are not), which given the recommendation I can say pretty certainly he/she is not.

Personally my Boxer boy is allergic to many many foods however he does fine on Natural Balance Duck and Potato, Venison and Sweet Potato, or Fish and Sweet Potato. They also have a Lamb and Rice version if your dog can tolerate lamb and rice. It runs me around $40-$45 and with (2) 65 pound Boxers that lasts me about 3 weeks. I would cut out the corn, wheat, and gluten if you can, these are the "typical" allergens, (and science diet contains all 3) and if you still have problems after 4-5 weeks then maybe try a limited ingredient diet such as California Natural where there are only 3 main ingredients. But personally with my allergy Boxer I've had GREAT luck with the Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Diets and they don't break the bank. Personally I get mine at PetCo which oddly enough is the cheapest place to get it in my area, but you can go to Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance® Pet Foods :1 to find a retailor in your area that sells it. Stay away from the foods you can buy in the grocery store, discount store (ie Wal-Mart, Target, etc) PetSmart (minus Blue Buffalo) and PetCo (minus Blue Buffalo, Wellness, Solid Gold, and Natural Balance) as they are garbage foods with pretty typical and common allergens in them. 

Good luck!


----------



## gtsmom (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank You for your help. We were just at PetsMart and saw the Blue Buffalo. I think I may try it. Our boxer is doing well on the Prescription Diet ZD other than constipation. She has not been itching, chewing, and her hair is so soft and is not falling out like it was. If we go with a good dog food she should do really well we hope. The floor in the house is not covered with dog hair anymore, its amazing.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

gtsmom said:


> Thank You for your help. We were just at PetsMart and saw the Blue Buffalo. I think I may try it. Our boxer is doing well on the Prescription Diet ZD other than constipation. She has not been itching, chewing, and her hair is so soft and is not falling out like it was. If we go with a good dog food she should do really well we hope. The floor in the house is not covered with dog hair anymore, its amazing.


That's good, however if you do some research Science Diet is very poor quality food, contains ingredients that are known to cause cancer, many fillers, preservatives, basically it's the difference of you eating steak and veggies or McDonald's everyday and the Science Diet would be the McDonald's. Regardless of how your pup looks, I would definitely search out a healthier higher quality food.


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Purina ONE is the worst food you can feed your dog. It doesn't have enough meat, it contains byproducts, fat of unidentifiable origin, low quality grains, and controversial fillers. The first ingredient is a named meat product. The main grains, and main ingredients, in the food are corn, rice, oatmeal and wheat. Animal fat is an ingredient of unidentified origin for which it is impossible to determine species, source or quality. Beet pulp is controversial filler which appears to be used in large quantities in this food. I note the use of synthetic vitamin K, a substance linked to liver problems and that is progressively being removed from better quality products. I highly recomend Artemis Maximal Dog, Blue Wilderness, GO Natural Grain Free, Horizon Legacy Adult Canine, Horizon Legacy Puppy, Innova EVO (Large Bites), Innova EVO (Small Bites), Innova EVO Red Meat (Large Bites), Innova EVO Red Meat (Small Bites), Innova EVO Reduced Fat, Instinct Chicken Meal Formula, Instinct Duck Meal & Turkey Meal Formula, Instinct Rabbit Meal Formula, or Orijen 6 Fresh Fish. I do not recomend feeding Orijen Adult, as the high protein content might be unsutable for young puppies.


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

LabradorRetriever2009 said:


> or Orijen 6 Fresh Fish. I do not recomend feeding Orijen Adult, as the high protein content might be unsutable for young puppies.


Haha you're funny... Orijen 6 fish is 44% protein and Orijen Adult is 42%... pretty sure 42 is lower than 44! And the protein content is no big deal for puppies, the Orijen puppy formula is 42% as well!


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Orijen Adult 

Ingredients: 
Deboned chicken, chicken meal, turkey meal, russet potato, lake whitefish, chicken fat, sweet potato, whole eggs, turkey, salmon meal, salmon and anchovy oils, salmon, natural chicken flavour, sunflower oil, sun-cured alfalfa, dried brown kelp, carrots, spinach, peas, tomatoes, apples, psyllium, dulse, glucosamine Hcl, cranberries, black currants, rosemary extract, chondroitin sulfate, sea salt.

The first three ingredients of this food are all named meat products, two of which are in meal form. This is an entirely grainless dog food. This food is outstanding in that it contains no grains whatsoever. The only caution we would make on this food is that the high protein content may make it suitable for adult dogs only, particularly in the case of large breeds. The manufacturer has provided the following statement in regards to the use of Ethoxyquin (a chemical preservative often found in fish ingredients): "All ingredients are purchased ethoxyquin free and we maintain written quality protocols and supplier agreements to this effect. All ORIJEN fish meals are preserved exclusively with NATUR-OX (a blend of rosemary and mixed tocopherals), and our fresh fish are truly FRESH -arriving without any preservatives what-so-ever." High protein may not be suitable for puppies.


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

The large breed puppy is 42% protein as well... The only thing large breed dogs have to worry about is calcium phosphorus ratios, and those are more balances in the large breed puppy. A boxer is not a large breed puppy they are a normal sized dog. Large breed foods are for dogs like Danes, Ridgebacks, Russian terriers, Newfies, etc. GIANT dogs that are supposed to be over 100lbs. 
I have plenty of clients with giant breed puppies and regular sized puppies that have raised their dogs on orijen, they're all FINE and the food is perfectly FINE for a puppy. Protein quantity has nothing to do with anything, unless it's a high quantity of glutens (plant proteins) which isn't good for any dog.


----------



## gtsmom (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry, the average person does not know this much about dog food. Our dog is having problems so we began searching out info. Yes initially we took vet's advice. That is what you paying him for. But who wants to pay $65.00 every 2 weeks for dog food. We are very interested it the Blue Buffalo and will buy it this week when this ZD runs out. We love our dog very much and do take excelent care of her. We just hope it works for her. We were thinking of trying salmon and potato. I guess due to the fact our vet recommended SD salmon and potato if the ZD worked for her.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That's a good idea, I was just going to recommend either that one or the lamb and rice actually! :smile:

Yes, we do pay vets to give us advice on the health of our dogs, unfortunately they don't know much more about nutrition than the average person, and the dog food companies take advantage of that. That's why it's so important to keep an open mind and do your own research too, and that's what you're doing so you are a very good, smart dog owner. 

I agree, those prescription diets are way too expensive! One of my dogs was on it for 8 years because the vets told us she'd pretty much die without it. $70 for 30 lbs and that's cheap from what I gather. Once I actually learned about dog nutrition and my mom gave her to me though, I switcher her off as fast as I could and now she's doing fantastic! So much for the death threats, mean ol' vets.


----------



## gtsmom (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay we have tried the the Blue Buffalo sweet potato and fish for over a month 5-6 weeks. Our boxer is scratching and chewing her feet again, Her feet are red. Can tell especially when she gets a bath how red her feet are. Definately need to try something different. 

I am leaning towards the Natural Balance. We don't have a Petco but found a list of local retailers.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

gtsmom said:


> Okay we have tried the the Blue Buffalo sweet potato and fish for over a month 5-6 weeks. Our boxer is scratching and chewing her feet again, Her feet are red. Can tell especially when she gets a bath how red her feet are. Definately need to try something different.
> 
> I am leaning towards the Natural Balance. We don't have a Petco but found a list of local retailers.


I've had GREAT luck with the Natural Balance limited ingredient diet. It is grain free and only has one protein source which helps in narrowing down allergies. Since your dog had been exposed to the fish for awhile, I'd urge you to try something different such as the Venison and Sweet Potato version or the Duck and Potato version. Make sure you still make a gradual switch and that you give it at least 2 months before making a decision to give the other food/allergen time to get out of her system.

Good luck.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

gtsmom said:


> Okay we have tried the the Blue Buffalo sweet potato and fish for over a month 5-6 weeks. Our boxer is scratching and chewing her feet again, Her feet are red. Can tell especially when she gets a bath how red her feet are. Definately need to try something different.
> 
> I am leaning towards the Natural Balance. We don't have a Petco but found a list of local retailers.


I have switched to Ultra Natural Balance (blue bag) from a high-protein kibble and my dogs are doing great. (Not boxers) Their problem was loose stool and now their stool is solid. They like it and therefore, I like it. Keep us posted on how she is doing. :biggrin:


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

." High protein *may* not be suitable for puppies" 

Key word is "may" and there is no "real" scientific proof that high protein is not suitable for any puppies or any age for that matter!

Prescription diets are worthless and just another marketing scheme as they do with kibble concerning puppy, large breed, senior etc.....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Give the other reccommended foods a try, still if your dog is having reactions you can always try raw feeding. It's done wonders for my white bull terrier who are known for 
skin allergies. Good Luck!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My Lhasa can't handle fish either but she does really well on the Wellness Venison and Sweet potato if you can't find the Natural Balance easily. 
If you want to try another duck food, I had a chow that did really well on Eagle Pack Holistic Duck and Oatmeal. It is usually found at local stores and is reasonably priced however it is not grain free if that is a concern for you.


----------

